# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  my brother is severely depressed, need urgent help

## soultosoul

Hi

I need an experts help. My brother is battling depression, since few years now. But its so difficult to convince him to take therapy or medicines.
He tried consulting a psychiatrist once, took medicines for 20 days and then left the course. He consulted a therapist too, had one session, and even though he felt better, he didnt connected with her again, and neither did she.

I understand that doctors and psychologists are professionals and they cant take responsibility to check on their patients. But what if a patient needs a little more push to keep putting efforts in the right direction. Since friends and family are too close to the situation, their words dont matter, the constant persuasion to continue therapy only annoys him more. I am on a lookout for a therapist who can go a little extra mile to save my brothers life. All he need is a little push from someone, someone who is a Professional expert to help him and someone who cares enough too.

I am watching his mental health deteriorate day by day and I feel so helpless. Any help from you would be a highly appreciated.

I will be eternally grateful for any reference or suggestion.

Regards

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome. I first need to say that we are not medically trained, are not experts and are not mental health professionals. We are, however, a community that understands the impact mental health issues put on those of us who suffer, and our friends and family. We offer support and friendship to anyone dealing with this in their life. 

That said, its great that you want to help your brother. Encouraging him to take the medication and therapist are both things you absolutely should be doing. With the medication, it normally takes 6 - 8 weeks for anti depressants to get properly in the system and seeing an improvement in mood so 20 days is not enough time for him to feel better. Perhaps understanding this would help him to try again?

----------

Suzi (29-09-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hi. Sorry to hear about your brother. It's hard feeling that you are having to constantly nag him about getting help. I was just wondering if you live UK because then I would suggest a conversation with your brothers GP to see if they can encourage him to stay on a course of treatment

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. Sorry that things are so hard for you and your brother right now. You can call his GP and let them know that he is struggling, and ask if they can call him for a routine check up seeing if they can help?

----------

OldMike (30-09-20)

----------

